# View Breite/Höhe bestimmen



## Java xyrse123 (16. Apr 2018)

Hallo,
wie kann ich von einer View die Breite/Höhe bestimmen? getWidth() gibt immer Null zurück.

```
public class ZeichnenView extends View implements View.OnTouchListener {

public ZeichnenView(Context context) {
        super(context);
        setOnTouchListener(this);
        
        Toast toast = Toast.makeText(this.getContext(), ""+getWidth(),Toast.LENGTH_LONG);
        toast.show(); // ist immer Null
     
    }  
}
```
Schonmal Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Robat (16. Apr 2018)

Das Problem ist dass zu dem Zeitpunkt wo du getWidth() aufrufst die UI noch nicht fertig gezeichnet ist. Daher kommt dort 0 zurück.

Was ist denn dein Ziel? Es gibt zwar Möglichkeiten darauf zu warten bis fertig gelayouted wurde aber eventuell gibt es ja eine alternative - je nach dem was du vor hast.


----------



## Java xyrse123 (16. Apr 2018)

Ich wollte ein quadratisches Gitter zeichnen und dafür brauche ich die Bildschirmgröße.


----------



## Robat (16. Apr 2018)

Ich glaube hier solltest du einige nützliche Informationen finden, was das Zeichnen in Android angeht


----------



## Java xyrse123 (17. Apr 2018)

Ja ,danke hat sich erledigt. Ich kann ja getWidth() einfach in der OnDraw() Methode aufrufen.


----------

